# Fuel injector



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a Ford 3000 Diesel with manufacture date of 9/15/1967 with a Simms fuel injection pump. I want to replace the fuel injectors. I found some at Yesterdays tractor. I read somewhere that the injectors are different between Simms and CAV pumps. The part number they are selling is D0NN9F593A. 
Is that the right injector for my tractor

I have soot from the exhaust and suspect the injectors. I want new ones that are the correct ones instead of cleaning the old ones. I do not know if the other “mechanic” that worked on this tractor before me replaced them and if they are the right ones.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Can u post your inj pump #..?? 
I may be able to match the inj. to the pump.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

The numbers I see in this pic are an E12 in a circle and then 521 85 
There is another number hidden by a fuel line next to the air filter. I will get a better look at that this evening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

The pump # is in the metal tag behind the fuel line.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I see 
p4665
-/ 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Soot from the exhaust may be due to "diesel slobbering" or "wet stacking".


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have to admit, I run my engine for long periods under no load. I also let it warm up for a long time with the excess fuel button left in until it pops out due to heat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Then U DEF. have caused the problem.. The excess fuel button is ONLY FOR starting..
The fuel thats POURING into each cyl. is STAGGERING.. its no wonder ur nozzles are "coked up"..
I'm REALLY SUPRISED it even ran w/ the button pushed in..??
Sorry but my info doesnt cross to the injectors..
IF it were mine, I would replace the nozzles w/ whats in there now & change my starting habits.. Its really a wonder that the cylinders arent washed down..and theres no holes in the pistons..
When was the last time u checked & changed the oil in the pump..??
& your engine oil has got to be thin as water..


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I changed the oil in the pump last month as well as cleaned the air filter for it. I try to do this once a year. My oil when I changed it did not seem thin. I will change the injectors and turn the excess fuel button off sooner and not let it sit and idle anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If I were u.. I wouldnt buy injectors over the web.. U dont know what your getting..
Take them to a fuel shop & have them tested & repaired..
The last 4 people I did work for, pump & injectors.. bought injectors over the web..
They were set to the wrong pressure & had the wrong nozzle in it..
The opening pressure on there injector was 2700 psi.. 
When I checked the "new" injectors, they opened at 3900-4200 psi.. and didnt spray correctly..
& when I opened them up to fix the spray pattern & reset the pressure, I found they had the wrong tip/nozzle in them..
SO its BUYER BEWARE.!!!
I'll send u a prvt msg..


----------



## Qcumber guy (Jun 25, 2017)

Does The Quick start button not pop out by itself on starting?????
It should!!!!


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

X2 mine pops out


----------



## buddy66ford (Mar 26, 2020)

New guy here. '66 Ford 3000 Injector pump(Sims) problem. 
The throttle doesn't respond at all, it just idles, HOWEVER, if I reach behind the pump and pull the throttle lever in toward the pump, the throttle works fine. The linkage looks fine, the problem looks to be in the pump throttle lever. Right now I have it zip tied so that it pulls the lever "in" and it works fine -for now. Before I start tearing stuff apart, is this an easy fix or an I headed for a new pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

So if u reach behind and push it towards you it works.??
Look at your side of the shaft..
behind the rpm stop cam, should be a c clip w a wave washer and shims..
It sounds like the clip is gone..
If that’s the case, I can give you the actual number or u can go to the hardware store and buy one..


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I replaced the fuel injectors. Starts much easier. no more wet stacking. The quick start button does pop out after it warms up or if I reduce throttle. Because it starts easier I have been lowering throttle sooner. If I lower the throttle immediately it will die on me. 
I had a delay in responding because I sent the tractor off for a clutch replacement and new brakes and rotor. I did not have covered garage space to split the tractor for the clutch and the drums had to be cut off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

